# 2 New Corys



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I went to the pet store today for my weekly water testing and saw 2 small peppered cories and 2 small albino cories....after much debate in my head I decided to stick with the peppered corys.

The only problem now is how to tell them apart.


----------

